# Barry’s big trains Spectrum 2-8-0 gear box



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

While I was flicking through the Garden Railways magazine I notice an add for Barry’s Big Trains replacement gear box for a spectrum 2-8-0. 

Does anyone have any more details on this? Anyone installed one? Performance? 

I don’t plan to replace it right now, but if it does die it maybe an option.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Why not e-mail him or call. Check his link on the regular forums page. I am having an Annie converted to a 2-8-0 right now.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Barry is working up tooling now. 
I have one of the prototypes installed, has been for oh, 6-7 months. 
The junker I put the gearbox in pulls a LOT more than the other 2-8-0 with "stock" drive. 

Maybe it's just smoother and puts the power down better. 

About double the pulling power. 

Smoother downgrades. 

The kind of stuff you WISH Bachmann would do so others wouldn't have to come up with items to make them work.....better.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Curmudgeon, 

Thanks for the info, my observation (with very limited run time) of the 2-8-0 is it does run smooth, but it has a heap of slack in the gear train! 

Even throttling down slowly it will still jerk back once stoped because of the slack. 

I guess a new motor as well?


----------

